# Royan ferry



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody used the ferry from Royan to save the long trip via Bordeaux? Cost is around £40 for a MH so is it worth it?

thanks


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-112609.html*

used it untill the price shot up now not worth only to save time.
but i supose it is relevent to the price of petrol and deisel


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've done it a couple of times when I had a caravan, it saves a lot of time and trouble. At busy times you will have to queue to board and you will be packed on like sardines.

I thought it was well worth the money to cut out the driving down and then around Bordeaux.

bigfrank3


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

We used it for the first time this year as we went home a different way this year, up the West side, saved us going round and we drove straight on and then it sailed. Unbelievable. Would I use it again, only if it was convenient because of the cost.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We first used it many years ago, in spite of the price.

Then sat in a long queue for ages on the other side of the river as they had closed the road for a cycle race. :lol:


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We use it,quite enjoy going on a ferry sideways  
We often hang around on exiting ferry terminal and sit up by the beach watching the comings and goings,then off to st christophe de Medoc on a french passion site,lovely and relaxing beats Bordeaux and motorway,brens


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I've used it a couple of times. It's expensive, but it's far preferable to the boring drag around Bordeaux. The Medoc area on the other side is well worth exploring as well.

There is another ferry lower down the Gironde between Blaye and Lamarque which is cheaper and still avoids Bordeaux.

Roger


----------



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Just spent 3 weeks in Montalivet. Using the Royan ferry saved driving 140 miles.

Given the price of diesel and the time saved I think it was well worth it. They serve very good coffee and fresh baguettes and its a pleasant, although short, trip. 

However, our destination made it a no brainer really, suppose if you were travelling south of Bordeaux it may need careful consideration.


----------



## Trevord (Feb 20, 2009)

We used it a couple of years ago, towards the end of a trip, short of money and the price was a bit of a surprise. At that point it would have cost more to drive round so we had no choice really.

I wouldn't use it again - I'd rather spend the money on diesel and use the time to explore.


----------

